# 99 maxima, 3.0L, 75k, 1320 fault code



## johnlan (Mar 5, 2004)

The 1320 fault code is an "ignition signal primary". I suspect it's an ignition coil going bad. Can anyone tell me if this is the case, or will I need an engine analysis to be sure. The service engine soon light came on 2 days ago, car is not running any different than before the light came on.


----------



## pjcus (Apr 24, 2004)

*97 maxima same code problem*

I will bet you 10 bucks if you went to the dealer they will want to replace all 6 coils. I have the same error code but mine will not stay cleared. I also have had all the coils replaced twice. I have had the analyis done and everytime shows nothing. One mechanic told me if your voltage drops below 12Volts you will get the same code so I bought a awesome battery, still the 1320 code came back. Today I found out the check engine light comes on right when my engine is cool and I start the car. 

If you want to check your coils someone explained how to do it yourself on this thread
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=52852
I hope someone can help you and myself with that code


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

if you've had them replaced twice, get them done under Nissan parts warranty (12 month, 12000 miles) 

Check to see if the connectors are corroded at all, and see it the pins are pushed in all the way

-corey


----------



## pjcus (Apr 24, 2004)

the coils are fine they were checked re-checked and ohmed out fine. The connectors are good also. or so they say.


----------

